# Blade angle



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

arrow_addiction said:


> What's a good starting point for the blade angle. Starting from scratch. Bow was shooting pretty good and I couldn't leave well enough alone. Always trying to get just a little bit more. Ended up going backwards so I'm starting over. Hopefully this time with some good advice and not just trial and error. That s*** will make you pull your hair out.


0.008 thick blade, regardless of how heavy your arrow is. Use 30-degrees to start. You WANT the weight of the arrow to SAG the blade, when at brace height. 30 degree reference is a paper triangle, 1.75-inches long on the bottom, 1-inch tall on the vertical leg.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

arrow_addiction said:


> What's a good starting point for the blade angle. Starting from scratch. Bow was shooting pretty good and I couldn't leave well enough alone. Always trying to get just a little bit more. Ended up going backwards so I'm starting over. Hopefully this time with some good advice and not just trial and error. That s*** will make you pull your hair out.


After you have the 0.008 blade installed, after you set the blade angle to 30 degrees, then, the next step is to really FINE TUNE blade arrow rest starting vertical position. THIS is critical. Getting blade rest height makes a HUGE difference in accuracy, in group size. So, to figure out a good starting vertical position for your blade rest, turn your bow SIDEWAYS onto a table. Set the arrow 90 degrees to the bowstring, wherever you have your d-loop.



Get the arrow parallel to the extension arm on your target sight. Then, with your blade rest BOTTOMED out, start working the micro adjust for vertical movement of the blade rest, to get the blade to just BARELY kiss the sides of the arrow tube.



Closer...get it a little closer.



Perfect.

So, how much does the 0.008 blade sag with the bow vertical? THIS much sag.



Won't the arrow DRILL into the ground? Nope. Cuz, the vanes will LIFT up the arrow to level flight, when you aim at a shoulder height target. The blade tips just BARELY touch the arrow, providing very very gentle guidance.



HOW much did I have to move the blade rest vertical adjustment to get this group? 4 thousandths of an inch. Yup, about the thickness of a sheet of paper. I have a micro adjust on my blade rest, where each click moves the blade rest 0.002-inches.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

arrow_addiction said:


> What's a good starting point for the blade angle. Starting from scratch. Bow was shooting pretty good and I couldn't leave well enough alone. Always trying to get just a little bit more. Ended up going backwards so I'm starting over. Hopefully this time with some good advice and not just trial and error. That s*** will make you pull your hair out.


So, if your blade rest does not have a micro adjust, and you just eyeball the height of the arrow rest, and move the blade rest up or down 1/16th inch at a time, you will blow past the sweet spot of the blade rest, every time, you move up or down on the blade rest. So, what happens when you use a blade rest that is TOO thick? THIS happens every single time.





BUT BUT BUT, this guy was using the 0.010 blade thickness, cuz that's what the manufacturer of the blade recommends. Yup. Fletched arrows are smacking together at 20 yards. This guy hits 300 scores all the time, and middling level x-counts. So, what's the big deal? He wanted a HIGHER x-count. He wanted to see if he could BOOST his accuracy. Going to a 0.008 blade boosted his x-count. AFTER he learned that you need to adjust a blade rest by the thousandth of an inch, vertically, to find the sweet spot.


----------



## arrow_addiction (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you very much. That is exactly what I needed. I actually have the. 010 on. My rest now. Lol. Might be my problem


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

Alan what rest is that you are using??


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

rodneyroberts32 said:


> Alan what rest is that you are using??


DS Advantage. Made by Detlef Stakelbeck. 







Large micro adjust knob. Click adjustable. Each click moves the blade rest 0.002-inches EXACTLY. Lock down so you can lock down your settings. I leave the lock down bolt loose, cuz the click knob will hold the position, and tuning is SIMPLE, cuz I can rotate the micro knob at any time. Once you are SURE you are done with tuning, you can lock down the settings for vertical and for adjustable. You NEED a micro adjust knob for a blade rest, cuz moving the rest in the vertical direction, just one or two clicks...0.002-inches or 0.004-inches CAN and does make a difference in your group size, at 20 yards.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

nuts&bolts said:


> Won't the arrow DRILL into the ground? Nope. Cuz, the vanes will LIFT up the arrow to level flight, when you aim at a shoulder height target.


Could you explain how this happens, please?


----------



## aeasley10 (Oct 24, 2013)

nuts&bolts said:


> So, if your blade rest does not have a micro adjust, and you just eyeball the height of the arrow rest, and move the blade rest up or down 1/16th inch at a time, you will blow past the sweet spot of the blade rest, every time, you move up or down on the blade rest. So, what happens when you use a blade rest that is TOO thick? THIS happens every single time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't a bare shaft always hit lower since the fletching will lift the arrow slightly going over the blade?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm still waiting for nutsandbolts to explain how the vanes lift the arrow up to level flight.


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

He is not looking at the bareshaft hitting low, he is looking at the angle of the bare shaft in the target. Plus when you are holding your bow at brace all of the weight of the arrow is extended past the rest which in turn makes it heaver on the blade. When you draw the bow only a inch or 2 is in front of the rest so there is actually very little weight on the blade.


----------

